# New Pic!



## Eager Eater (Nov 11, 2006)

http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/42882900/

Please leave feedback.


----------



## Eager Eater (Nov 13, 2006)

http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/42883448/

Here's another one!


----------



## Zoom (Nov 16, 2006)

You have a very unusual style which ignores weight gain in the face, arms and legs. I'm sure quite a few FAs will like it.


----------



## Eager Eater (Nov 18, 2006)

Zoom said:


> You have a very unusual style which ignores weight gain in the face, arms and legs. I'm sure quite a few FAs will like it.



I'm not great at drawing flabby arms; I tried it once, but it didn't look good. As for the legs, I am getting the hang of it in my newest pics I'm working on. I might try a fat face soon.


----------



## Blondeegrldd (Nov 19, 2006)

Your drawings are unique. I like the first one the best.


----------



## Eager Eater (Nov 20, 2006)

Blondeegrldd said:


> Your drawings are unique. I like the first one the best.



Thanks! I'm glad you enjoyed them.:happy:


----------

